# Wo bekomme ich viel Ruf für Wyrmruhpakt?



## ludipick (24. November 2008)

hi WoW-Spieler
Bei der Fraktion wyrmruhpakt gibt es einen Drachen und andere Geile Sachen.Wie komme ich möglichst schnell auf Ehrfürchtig hoch?! ich kenne dort nur 2 Tqs aber wenn ich die jeden Tag machen sollte dauert das viel zu lange...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kentn jemand Mobs oder andere schöne Quests?!
Bitte Helft mir ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke
mfg


----------



## Secretraven (24. November 2008)

ludipick schrieb:


> hi WoW-Spieler
> Bei der Fraktion wyrmruhpakt gibt es einen Drachen und andere Geile Sachen.Wie komme ich möglichst schnell auf Ehrfürchtig hoch?! ich kenne dort nur 2 Tqs aber wenn ich die jeden Tag machen sollte dauert das viel zu lange...
> 
> 
> ...




hmm naja ich würd sagen mach erstmal alle qs die es rund um die drachen gibt... 
ich kenne leider auch nicht mehr tqs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber es würde mich wirklich auch mal interessieren wie man da ruf pushen kann.


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (24. November 2008)

Wappenrock besorgen und jeden tag mehrere inis gehn


----------



## Faimith (24. November 2008)

Du solltest am besten gleichmal alle Qs in der Drachenöde abschliessen, oder zumindest die auf dem Wyrmruhtempel.

Wenn du bei dem Wyrmruhpakt auf Freundlich angelangt bist, besorg dir einen Wappenrock (Händler steht bei der obersten Etage neben den Drachen).
Mit diesem bekommst du dann Ruf in den Instanzen bzw. Hc-Instanzen bzw. Raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Natürlich gibt es in den HC Inis mehr Ruf als in den Normalen Instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir, jeden Tag die Dayli-Q: Verteidigt den Wyrmruhtempel (Oder so ähnlich) zu machen.


HF & GL


MFG
Faimith


----------



## ludipick (24. November 2008)

okay danke an alle ihr ahbt mir sehr geholfen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tugelbend (30. November 2008)

man sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass der ruf über den wappenrock nur in instanzen der stufe 80 steigt. also 20 mal am tag in den normalen nexus stiefeln bringts nicht so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (30. November 2008)

Mit dem Wappenrock geht es eigentlich super schnell, wenn du dann auch noch die 3 Dailys machst. So hatte ich in 3 Tagen meinen Rotdrachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isilrond (1. Dezember 2008)

mit dem Wappenrock nach 3 Tagen exalted - also kein problem


----------



## Industrialz (1. Dezember 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Du solltest am besten gleichmal alle Qs in der Drachenöde abschliessen, oder zumindest die auf dem Wyrmruhtempel.
> 
> Wenn du bei dem Wyrmruhpakt auf Freundlich angelangt bist, besorg dir einen Wappenrock (Händler steht bei der obersten Etage neben den Drachen).
> Mit diesem bekommst du dann Ruf in den Instanzen bzw. Hc-Instanzen bzw. Raids
> ...




Mann bekommt kein Ruf in Raids. 25er auf jedenfall nicht, Naxx 25er und Obsidiansanktum nix bekommen auch net bei Kelthuzad o. anderen Bössen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (1. Dezember 2008)

Welches ist denn die dritte Daily für Wyrmruhpakt? Ich habe gestern die am Tempel selbst gemacht und eine in Coldarra, wo man 5 von den Blauen runterschießen soll... eine weitere habe ich noch nicht gefunden. 

Gibt's da in Coldarra noch was? Unter dem Schild hab ich zumindest keinen weiteren Questgeber gesehen :x


----------



## Crosis (1. Dezember 2008)

ludipick schrieb:


> hi WoW-Spieler
> Bei der Fraktion wyrmruhpakt gibt es einen Drachen und andere Geile Sachen.Wie komme ich möglichst schnell auf Ehrfürchtig hoch?! ich kenne dort nur 2 Tqs aber wenn ich die jeden Tag machen sollte dauert das viel zu lange...
> 
> 
> ...


also es gibt 3 Dailys:
den wyrmruhtempel verteidigen-->250 Ruf-->Drachenöde
drachenjunges fangen-->250 Ruf--> Kaltarra(oda wie die insel beim nexus auch immer heißt^^)
kampf über den wolken-->250ruf-->kaltarra-->frühestens ab 77 weil der q-geber nur mit flugmount zu erreichen ist(man wird vom fp dort zu dem hingeschickt)

ansonsten halt wie schon andere sagten inis gehen:

Normal:
Mobgruppe: pro mob 5 Ruf(nonelite 1ruf wenn überhaupt)
Einzelne Starke Mobs: 10 Ruf
Bosse: 50 Ruf

Heroic:
Mobgruppe: pro mob 15 Ruf(nonelite 2-3ruf wenn überhaupt)
Einzelne Starke Mobs: 30 Ruf
Bosse: 250 Ruf


ich habe nicht drauf geachtet ob es evtl unterschiede zwischen einem normalen boss und dem endboss gibt aber ich denke mal eher nicht also die übersicht sollte ausreichen^^


----------



## Crosis (1. Dezember 2008)

ludipick schrieb:


> hi WoW-Spieler
> Bei der Fraktion wyrmruhpakt gibt es einen Drachen und andere Geile Sachen.Wie komme ich möglichst schnell auf Ehrfürchtig hoch?! ich kenne dort nur 2 Tqs aber wenn ich die jeden Tag machen sollte dauert das viel zu lange...
> 
> 
> ...


also es gibt 3 Dailys:
den wyrmruhtempel verteidigen-->250 Ruf-->Drachenöde
drachenjunges fangen-->250 Ruf--> Kaltarra(oda wie die insel beim nexus auch immer heißt^^)
kampf über den wolken-->250ruf-->kaltarra-->frühestens ab 77 weil der q-geber nur mit flugmount zu erreichen ist(man wird vom fp dort zu dem hingeschickt)

ansonsten halt wie schon andere sagten inis gehen:

Normal:
Mobgruppe: pro mob 5 Ruf(nonelite 1ruf wenn überhaupt)
Einzelne Starke Mobs: 10 Ruf
Bosse: 50 Ruf

Heroic:
Mobgruppe: pro mob 15 Ruf(nonelite 2-3ruf wenn überhaupt)
Einzelne Starke Mobs: 30 Ruf
Bosse: 250 Ruf


ich habe nicht drauf geachtet ob es evtl unterschiede zwischen einem normalen boss und dem endboss gibt aber ich denke mal eher nicht also die übersicht sollte ausreichen^^


----------



## buffsplz (1. Dezember 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Welches ist denn die dritte Daily für Wyrmruhpakt? Ich habe gestern die am Tempel selbst gemacht und eine in Coldarra, wo man 5 von den Blauen runterschießen soll... eine weitere habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
> 
> Gibt's da in Coldarra noch was? Unter dem Schild hab ich zumindest keinen weiteren Questgeber gesehen :x



In Kaltarra gibts einen, der einen auf die obersten Plattformen rund um die Nexusspitze schickt. Dort ist eine Daily, die 250 Ruf bringt, aber echt nicht so "mal ebent" gemacht ist. Wipe- & Repkostenfarmchance bei etwa 80% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann muss man noch einen Jungdrachen mit einem Blutbefleckten Speer fangen und abliefern, der Questgeber steht in einer Hütte. Man sieht ihn, wenn in den aufspüroptionen "Niedrigstufige Quest" aktiviert ist. Den Wyrmruhtempel verteidigen, das wars.

Wappenrock und Heroics gehen ist aber die schnellste Alternative.


----------



## Crosis (1. Dezember 2008)

sorry für doppelpost diese teilweisigen serverlaggs in letzter zeit bei buffed nerven irgendwie^^


----------



## nalcarya (1. Dezember 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> In Kaltarra gibts einen, der einen auf die obersten Plattformen rund um die Nexusspitze schickt. Dort ist eine Daily, die 250 Ruf bringt, aber echt nicht so "mal ebent" gemacht ist. Wipe- & Repkostenfarmchance bei etwa 80%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, nach einmal "sterben" (man landet ja sanft mit Fallschirm :x) hatte ich mit genau dieser Quest kein Problem mehr - sobald mann raus hat, dass man die Heilung auf sich selbst immer schön hochstackt und auch den Schild benutzt ist das eiglt kein Problem mehr find ich. Und zu zweit ist's sowieso easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die mit dme Drachenjunges einfangen konnte ich gestern allerdings seltsamerweise nicht annehmen, zumindest gab es im Transitusschild kein weiteres Ausruufezeichen für mich :/


----------



## Starfros (1. Dezember 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> In Kaltarra gibts einen, der einen auf die obersten Plattformen rund um die Nexusspitze schickt. Dort ist eine Daily, die 250 Ruf bringt, aber echt nicht so "mal ebent" gemacht ist. Wipe- & Repkostenfarmchance bei etwa 80%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du meinst die Tages Quest "Kampf über den wolken" ?   

Flieg über eine Palttform und du hast 0 Repkosten , sobald dein Drache Platt ist lässt er von Dir ab und Du segelst auf die Plattform unter Dir.



Zu dem Ruf an sich , wer als Mensch rum rennt der bekommt 10% mehr Ruf ,fals es dem einen oder anderen enfallen war.


----------



## Starfros (1. Dezember 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Die mit dme Drachenjunges einfangen konnte ich gestern allerdings seltsamerweise nicht annehmen, zumindest gab es im Transitusschild kein weiteres Ausruufezeichen für mich :/




hast Du nur nach dem blauen --> ! gesucht ?  oder hast den NPC auch mal angesprochen?  denn bei mir ist es das niedrigstufige Quest (auch Blaue) nicht mehr angezeigt wird.

oder lass dir ,an deiner Minimap einstellbar, niedrigstufige Quests anzeigen !!  sofern du diese nich schon morgens nach 3 oder 4 uhr schon mal gemacht hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (1. Dezember 2008)

Ne, ich glaub ich weiß jetztw arum ich des nciht sehe... man bekommt das Quest, ein Junges zu fangen ja als normales, Nicht-Daily einmal aufgetragen. Und ich glaube das hab ich noch nicht gemacht *hust*


----------



## Suggie (2. Dezember 2008)

Hiho

Wo ist den der Questgeber für "Kampf über den Wolken" genau?

Thx im voraus!!


Gruss vom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (2. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du vor dem Eingang in den Nexus stehst, dann fliegst du mit deinem FM einfach in die Höhe. Oben sind dann 3 Plattformen, die jeweils a. einen drittel kreis groß sind. Auf einer von diesen steht in der Mitte ein Questgeber. In dieser Kuppel davor bekommst du eine Quest, die dich nach da oben führt.


----------



## Suggie (2. Dezember 2008)

Herzlichen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Awthar (2. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man die Quests im Oculus abgeschlossen hat, wird man nach Abgeabe dieser von einem Questgeber nach oben geschickt.
Btw. geben auch diese Quests für das Oculus Ruf beim Wyrmruhtempel. Und die Instanz is so ziemlich die einfachste 80er Ini.


----------



## Aproc (2. Dezember 2008)

thx für infos


----------



## Stryyke (2. Dezember 2008)

Mal sone ganz dämliche Frage:

Welche Inis gelten als Lvl 80 Insis? Nur Heroics oder gibts da auch ein paar normale Inis die noch dazuzählen?


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Dezember 2008)

Stryyke schrieb:


> Mal sone ganz dämliche Frage:
> 
> Welche Inis gelten als Lvl 80 Insis? Nur Heroics oder gibts da auch ein paar normale Inis die noch dazuzählen?



Auf jeden Fall gehören "Halle der Blitze", "Turm Utgarde", "HdZ4" zu den 80ern. 

Ein Tip für "Ruffarmer" mit effektiver Gilde und zuviel (oder zuwenig; je nach Betrachtungsweise) Zeit (und nein, ich habe das nicht ausgenutzt, bin da eher nach erfolgreichem Wipen drauf gekommen): Die "violette Festung" ist auf "Heroic" nicht allzu schwer. Welche Gruppe das problemlos schafft, kann sich vor dem Endboss nackt ausziehen und sterben lassen - danach muß man die komplette Instanz (das ist wie HdZ2) erneut machen; bekommt zwar keinen Loot/Marken von den Zwischenbossen mehr, aber weiterhin den vollen Ruf. Da die Instanz ca. 20 - 30 Minuten dauert, sind da in zwei Stunden 6000 - 9000 Ruf machbar - von den Kürschnerei-Sachen (so ziemlich jedes Viech dort ist lederbar) und Rnd-Drops ganz abgesehen.

Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik? Sicher - und eine Gelegenheit, sich die Zeit für die stupide Wiederholung der immergleichen Quests zu sparen (viel Zeit geht dennoch für die Fraktionen ohne Wappenrock drauf).


----------



## Gothic_1234 (2. Dezember 2008)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?faction=1106#npcs < < < Ruf von NPCs


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?faction=1106#quests < < < Ruf von Quests


----------



## Golgorath (2. Februar 2009)

ludipick schrieb:


> okay danke an alle ihr ahbt mir sehr geholfen
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt insgesammt 3 Rufquests für die Fraktion.
1. Verteidigt den wyrmruhtempel (Drachenöde)
2. Schlacht in den Wolken (Kaltara, am Nexus)
3. Drachenjagd (Kaltara)


----------



## MadMat (2. Februar 2009)

:+:Mayu:+: schrieb:


> Wappenrock besorgen und jeden tag mehrere inis gehn




Genau. Wappenrock an und Heros gehen. Wenn Du es entspannt angehst, dann hast Du ca 4k Ruf/Tag. Wenn Du es stressiger angehst, oder
ne Grp zum Rush findest....viele viele Rufpunkte mehr.

Grüße


----------



## Skollfan (11. Juli 2010)

also bei welchen inis und raids bekommt man jetz alles den ruf wenn man den wappenrock hat?


----------



## Wizzbeast (11. Juli 2010)

Raids gar nicht nur in Inis

Allen 5er Nordend Hero inis

in den für lvl 80 ausgelegten Inis auch auf normal, aber weniger Ruf als in den Heros

Dazu gehören auf jeden Fall die später ins Spiel gepatchten inis, als PdC, Seelenschmiede, Grube von Saron und Hallen der Reflexion


----------



## Icelemon (11. Juli 2010)

schnell gehts nur mit Dungeons


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Juli 2010)

Naja, wenn du genug Marken über hast, kannst du dir auch den Ruf kaufen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Juli 2010)

jup einfach triumphmarken in ruf tauschen, hab vor nicht alzulanger zeit die 3 fehlenden fraktionen in 15 min auf ehrf gezogen


----------



## GinoCasino (11. Juli 2010)

Man kann auch noch zusätzlich wenn man den Wappenrock hat und Inis läuft die Triumphmarken gegen Ruf eintauschen.
Der Händler befindet sich in Dalaran also der ganz normale Triumphmarkenhändler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kostet eine Triumphmarke.
Dann kann man sich die Daylies sparen und lieber Rnd Heros rennen, geht schneller und vll brauchst du ja das ein oder andere noch aus ner Hero Ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devil-may-care (11. Juli 2010)

Ich rieche tote Threads ...

Nein, ehrlich. Warum musste dieser Thread nach fast 2 Jahren wieder ausgegraben werden? War das wirklich nötig ...


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Damit er keinen neuen öffnen muß. Mich freuts wenn ich solche Leute sehe die auch mal die Suchfunktion benutzen.


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

ludipick schrieb:


> hi WoW-Spieler
> Bei der Fraktion wyrmruhpakt gibt es einen Drachen und andere Geile Sachen.Wie komme ich möglichst schnell auf Ehrfürchtig hoch?! ich kenne dort nur 2 Tqs aber wenn ich die jeden Tag machen sollte dauert das viel zu lange...
> 
> 
> ...



Wappenrock, es gibt keine andere möglichkeit neben die 2 Täglichen quests ansonsten.

Omg der Thread is ja Ewigalt :O


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Um so schlimmer sind aber dann die Leute die auf die veralteten Eingangsposts antworten...

Naja mal reported für close, Frage beantwortet.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. Juli 2010)

Wieso muss man wegen sowas eigentlich dauernd so rumzicken?
Frage beantwortet, ich mach zu.


----------

